
The Y Combinator in Ruby - inopinatus
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FITJMJjASUs
======
inopinatus

        Gather 'round while I sing you of Wernher von Braun  
        A man whose allegiance
        Is ruled by expedience
        Call him a Nazi, he won't even frown
        "Nazi, Schmazi!" says Wernher von Braun
    
        Don't say that he's hypocritical
        Say rather that he's apolitical
        "Once the rockets are up, who cares where they come down?
        That's not my department!" says Wernher von Braun
    
        Some have harsh words for this man of renown
        But some think our attitude
        Should be one of gratitude
        Like the widows and cripples in old London town
        Who owe their large pensions to Wernher von Braun
    
        You too may be a big hero
        Once you've learned to count backwards to zero
        "In German, und Englisch, I know how to count down
        Und I'm learning Chinese" says Wernher von Braun
    

\-- Tom Lehrer, _That Was The Year That Was_ , Reprise Records 1965.

